# Apps etat consommation d'octet



## PascalBS38 (22 Juin 2010)

Ben voila quelqu'un sait-il si il existe une application iPad qui indique l'etat de la consommation des octets. 

Ca peut etre tres utile je trouve pour les connexions 3G.

Il faudrait indiquer la date et l'heure du demarrage du compteur et voir en temps reel le nb d'octet consomme. La remise a zero se ferait soit a une date fixe, soit a chaque rechargement.


----------

